# Kia Ora from New Zealand



## Stephen Gallagher (Nov 12, 2013)

Kia Ora and hello from New Zealand
My name is Stephen and I am very happy to be here.
Thanks for having me!
I am a composer and music editor.
http://stephengallagher.co.nz
https://www.facebook.com/StephenGallagherMusic


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome!! But you've already been here for over 2 years. I guess it's better late than never :D


----------



## Stephen Gallagher (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks!

It's been too long!

Nice to erm.... be back.



S


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 12, 2013)

Enjoy your stay! Anything cool you've worked on that we can take a listen to?


----------



## Stephen Gallagher (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if it's 'cool'! I have a few things up here but I need to update this again soon...
https://soundcloud.com/stephen-gallaghe ... -gallagher

oh and I was involved in recording this last month:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mllXxyHTzfg

S


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh, man. This is beautiful work, my friend. Where's Howard Shore in that video? Seems like he should be a little part of it at least :D


----------



## Stephen Gallagher (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks!

It was a pleasure to be involved with.

Ed is the man. Great singer, great writer, great musician.

Would have been nice if Mr Shore was there too.

S


----------

